# Invalid Page Specified



## Marcus Wendel (Jul 3, 2006)

When I click on the planes in the Aircraft Database I just get an "Invalid Page Specified" error.

/Marcus


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 4, 2006)

yes, thanks for the reminder
I have been working on redoing the database, and time has slipped by I will work on getting it back up and running.


----------

